

Show HN: A lisp-to-js translator, and a pong game - moron4hire
http://www.seanmcbeth.com/pong/

======
moron4hire
Hey there. This is a little side project I put together this week. It's a
pseudo-lisp-to-javascript translator, plus a pong game to demonstrate it.
Check out the source on the page. This is mostly for fun, actually more a
learning experience in Regular Expressions more than anything, but I've kind
of come to like it.

EDIT: Github Links:

Pong source, highlighting a class syntactic form that takes the leg work out
of Javascript prototype inheritance: [https://github.com/capnmidnight/betty-
boop/blob/master/index...](https://github.com/capnmidnight/betty-
boop/blob/master/index.html#L28-L79)

The Loosp translator: [https://github.com/capnmidnight/betty-
boop/blob/master/loosp...](https://github.com/capnmidnight/betty-
boop/blob/master/loosp.js)

EDIT EDIT: I call it "Loosp", because it's loosely a lisp.

